# 90' 240sx headlight conversion



## danny_240sx (Oct 14, 2005)

does anyone know where to get head light conversion for a 1990 Nissan 240sx? I do not want the sleepy eyed look nor do I want to do the ever so trendy front end coversion, I love the look of the 89-94 240sx hatch backs, I just HATE flip up lights, I saw something called a "sleek headlight conversion" on e-bay a while back it looks really nice, it was headlights that fit right in place of the pop ups, but now I can not seem to find it anywhere, if anyone knows where to get a headlight conversion for 1990 Nissan 240sx, please let me know.... or if you have any good ideas for alternatives to a complete headlight conversion that I havent thought about or mentioned please lmk, thanks guys....


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

lemme give you some advice, dont, they suck. the beam pattern is horrible. there have been multiple threads in the s13 section, just search.


----------

